# Where to download winMFS?



## Newbie (Jan 19, 2002)

I'm trying to upgrade tivo series 3 HD (actually already upgraded once, but the upgraded drive died, so I have to re-upgrade using the original tivo drive and a new 1T drive). The instructions I'm trying to follow is here.
I'm stuck where it says to download winMFS. It takes me to a page that wants me to install a questionable chrome extension (called "internet security"). I refused, and winMFS did not get downloaded. I tried again, this time it tells me I have a virus, and I need to call fake windows tech support. I refused, and nothing is downloaded.

I did find some mfs related stuff on sourceforge, and a winmfs posted by some users in this forum. But where is the official download?

And why is tivocommunity using malicious ads to make money?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

WinMFS Help


----------

